# It's Official, some HDVR2's can't be hacked



## tivoROCKSme (Jun 24, 2003)

I recently bought and downloaded PTVnet and InstantCake both ver6.2 for my HDVR2. Twice I have ran them in the correct order on my new 400G hard drive following all the prompts. Both times I received all the confirmation screens showing all the options that I selected. I chose to install all hacks except for USB2.0 support. Once I receive the confirmation that the drive is ready to be placed back into my HDVR2 I do as instructed. Upon bootup in the HDVR2, I notice that the first time it gets to the acquiring information from satellite, it reboots. It only does that once and then boots up fine. Once booted successfully, everything functions fine, and I have lots of space, around 350 hours of record time EXCEPT I have no hacks. I don't have the caller ID I selected, I still get the phone call nag that I prompted not to get etc. My guess is that since I had previously had my system hooked to a phone line, perhaps I had some type of PROM loaded from the service provider to prevent such hacks from being loaded. 
Again the PTVnet software and instant cake software run just as the weethet guide describes giving all the on screen confirmations just as they should. Has anyone else ever experienced similar results?


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

tivoROCKSme said:


> I recently bought and downloaded PTVnet and InstantCake both ver6.2 for my HDVR2. Twice I have ran them in the correct order on my new 400G hard drive following all the prompts. Both times I received all the confirmation screens showing all the options that I selected. I chose to install all hacks except for USB2.0 support. Once I receive the confirmation that the drive is ready to be placed back into my HDVR2 I do as instructed. Upon bootup in the HDVR2, I notice that the first time it gets to the acquiring information from satellite, it reboots. It only does that once and then boots up fine. Once booted successfully, everything functions fine, and I have lots of space, around 350 hours of record time EXCEPT I have no hacks. I don't have the caller ID I selected, I still get the phone call nag that I prompted not to get etc. My guess is that since I had previously had my system hooked to a phone line, perhaps I had some type of PROM loaded from the service provider to prevent such hacks from being loaded.
> Again the PTVnet software and instant cake software run just as the weethet guide describes giving all the on screen confirmations just as they should. Has anyone else ever experienced similar results?


Official by who's account? Just because you don't know how to hack it doesn't mean "It's official some HDVR2's can't be hacked."

The problem your having is that your trying to use a 'canned script' and aren't really hacking anything. You don't have any idea as to what the scripts are doing and therefore why it isn't working. It's much better to spend the time and energy actually learning how the machine works and hacking it by hand so you can gain the troubleshoooting ability to figure out why something doesn't work..


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

What do the logs say? With making such a large broad statement is rather harse considering there appears to be many people having no issue.

Are you getting link lights on your usb 2 ethernet adapter?

Are you able to telnet into the box?

Since you state you used InstantCake and PTVnet, I am not sure what the prior connecting the phone line to has with it as the only thing the phone line does is report your PPV purchases, all updates come down by the sat signal.

If you can get to a bash prompt, look at the logs and see what is failing.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

AFAIK all HDVR2's can be hacked. You should communicate with the company that sold you the software. Instant Cake doesn't do any hacks and It looks like PTVnet Software isn't doing the necessary hacking for your unit to retain your changes.

WHAT'S OFFICIAL is that you don't have the slightest idea what the software you purchased is doing and what steps are missing.

The company you bought your software from has a website, you should be posting and reading there.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

tivoROCKSme said:


> Again the PTVnet software and instant cake software run just as the weethet guide describes giving all the on screen confirmations just as they should. Has anyone else ever experienced similar results?


Why not use the instructions provided with the the product?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

tivoROCKSme said:


> My guess is that since I had previously had my system hooked to a phone line, perhaps I had some type of PROM loaded from the service provider to prevent such hacks from being loaded.


Just to stop the spread of misinformation, this is impossible on an HDVR2. Without hardware modification, the prom cannot be modified.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst (Nov 7, 2005)

BTUx9 said:


> Just to stop the spread of misinformation, this is impossible on an HDVR2. Without hardware modification, the prom cannot be modified.


Huh?  I think the gist of this thread was the belief by the OP that it's impossible to hack an HDVR2. But an HDVR2 can be hacked. His comment about the PROM, I agree, was wildly off base.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

If your HDVR2 isn't hacked I blame the hacker not the hardware.
Your Thread title is wildly incorrect and misleading.
I have hacked well over 50 of these units.
Every single one of them worked fine.


----------



## tivoROCKSme (Jun 24, 2003)

JWThiers said:


> Why not use the instructions provided with the the product?


There are none. I'm just telling you all that it's pretty darn basic to follow the on screen prompts. Everything reports exactly as it should according to every online instruction list I've viewed. I've done it twice and it simply doesn't work. True it could be the software, and true I don't have a clue about linux, nor do I care to. That's why I bought the $40 worth of software so that I wouldn't have to. Warning to others out there, the PTVnet software and instantcake isn't as foolproof as other posters would leave you to believe.


----------



## tivoROCKSme (Jun 24, 2003)

lew said:


> You should communicate with the company that sold you the software. Instant Cake doesn't do any hacks and It looks like PTVnet Software isn't doing the necessary hacking for your unit to retain your changes.
> 
> WHAT'S OFFICIAL is that you don't have the slightest idea what the software you purchased is doing and what steps are missing.


It's also OFFICIAL that you don't have the slightest idea that this software company doesn't give a flip about users having trouble with their software. Unless you buy a kit from them, they don't want to hear from you and refuse to help. Buyer beware when dealing PTVupgrade.com


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

oh cool another bash ptvupgrade thread. 
You have YET to answer the questions put to you regarding your network set up.
I'll toss them out there for you again:
1) what kind of USB network adapter are you using?
2) did you actually say YES to the fakecall install? I THINK it asks you if you want to use your Tivo without a phone line.

PTV has a forum by the way dee vee are playgound.com
there are lots of helpful people over there.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

You seem to be basing your entire opinion on the fact that your thread here has not been responded to. I can tell you that Lou is very busy working on the Series 1 DirecTiVo issue (wow, supporting new software, go figure). Just because a post has not been replied to doesn't mean that people are ignoring you or they "don't care." DVRp, just like this bulletin board, is a _community_ board, and anyone there is free to answer questions. I personally answer questions that I think I have a helpful answer for.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

I debated whether to reply to this thread or not... I'll try to remain civil in doing so.

The OP used products to hack his tivo, it isn't working the way he wants, so obviously his tivo must be unhackable. He tried to get support and didn't receive it immediately, so obviously the company is incompetent and doesn't care about any of it's clients.

My question is: why are we feeding this troll and trying to help him when all he has done is rant and hasn't even ASKED for help?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

because we are insane?
because it's a slow Tuesday?
because we want to get into heaven?
because I can't help it when someone asks a question I try to answer it?
All of the above?


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Try using a compatible USB Ethernet adapter and if you have any follow-up questions, try using the official support thread(s). These products have been available for over a year - maybe, just maybe, it is you who are making the mistake.

Beyond that, you might consider renaming your post to, "It's Official, some HDVR2's SHOULDN'T be hacked."


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm trying to help this poor guy....

What type of USB adapter are you using and when you ran the PTVnet part, you indicated you replied no to using the USB 2.0 drivers.... So perhaps you may need to pull the drive and reboot the PTVnet cd and reply yes to use the 2.0 drivers....

Give us a little more info of your setup and perhaps we can help... start from the basic stuff and work up, details like what type of adapter you are using, if you are getting link light on the adapter and if so, go find the IPSCAN program so you can scan your network so to be sure that you are getting an IP address on the box....

Help us out with a little more detail and you might be surprised how more receptive folks can be.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> ...
> because we want to get into heaven?
> ....


----------



## MurrayW (Aug 28, 2005)

tivoROCKSme,
You are right...the HDVR2 IS unhackable. It is worthless and you need to get rid of it. Since you have suffered enough already, ship it to me and I will waive my normal $49.99 HDVR2 disposal fee.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

The thread title should have read "It's Official, Some People Can't Hack a Tivo, Even With Ridiculously Simple Automated Tools". I'd say that the amount of research the OP put into this project ahead of time amounts to exactly zero time spent.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

I hacked mine. Worked great until the hard drive failed.


----------



## tivoROCKSme (Jun 24, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> oh cool another bash ptvupgrade thread.
> You have YET to answer the questions put to you regarding your network set up.
> I'll toss them out there for you again:
> 1) what kind of USB network adapter are you using?
> ...


You guys are great. I truly appreciate you ignoring my venting for the most part and are sincerely trying to help.
To answer your question, I don't have a USB adapter yet because I bought the Linksys WUSB11 only to learn that I can't start with that one. I read that I need a wired adapter first, and can then load the hack for the wireless. I do get power on the Linksys when I plug it in to the HDVR2 however. 
On the phone call question, PTVnet asks "Do you want to disable the requirement to plug in your phone?" I answer yes to disable that requirement and eliminate the nag screen. So I am only assuming that since my system doesn't have caller ID and I'm still getting the nag screen that I don't have any of the hacks. I suppose that I got some of them, since I did get the kernel to support the large hard drive. I do already own the serial cable from a previous purchase, is there any way to see from that if I have what I need before I go buy more equipment like a new USB network adapter. BTW, since you all are being so nice to me, what type of adapter do you recommend?
Thanks,


----------



## tivoROCKSme (Jun 24, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> because we are insane?
> because it's a slow Tuesday?
> because we want to get into heaven?
> because I can't help it when someone asks a question I try to answer it?
> All of the above?


You're a good man Gunnyman


----------



## tivoROCKSme (Jun 24, 2003)

mr.unnatural said:


> The thread title should have read "It's Official, Some People Can't Hack a Tivo, Even With Ridiculously Simple Automated Tools". I'd say that the amount of research the OP put into this project ahead of time amounts to exactly zero time spent.


I actually spent several hours researching it, found and bookmarked at least 10 different web sites with instructions and information. I printed out around 30 pages of good stuff. I tried first to use the Univeral boot CD v 11 and found it too time consuming. It's true that I didn't want to spend the next month learning Linux, I had one weekend to get this done and my wife was already pissed because I erased all her shows after originally telling her I might not have too. 
I'm an IT guy, not a computer idiot but I bought these programs because it looked like I wouldn't have to learn Linux...instantCake so to speak. True I shouldn't have titled my post as I did, but in hind sight it did generate much more traffic this way  and it looks like I've got some really good people that will try to help. I will do better with my titles next time- sorry to those I offended


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

tivoROCKSme said:


> You guys are great. I truly appreciate you ignoring my venting for the most part and are sincerely trying to help.
> To answer your question, I don't have a USB adapter yet because I bought the Linksys WUSB11 only to learn that I can't start with that one. I read that I need a wired adapter first, and can then load the hack for the wireless. I do get power on the Linksys when I plug it in to the HDVR2 however.
> On the phone call question, PTVnet asks "Do you want to disable the requirement to plug in your phone?" I answer yes to disable that requirement and eliminate the nag screen. So I am only assuming that since my system doesn't have caller ID and I'm still getting the nag screen that I don't have any of the hacks. I suppose that I got some of them, since I did get the kernel to support the large hard drive. I do already own the serial cable from a previous purchase, is there any way to see from that if I have what I need before I go buy more equipment like a new USB network adapter. BTW, since you all are being so nice to me, what type of adapter do you recommend?
> Thanks,


Netgear FA120
and you are having troubles more than likely because the USB200M is a ver 2 and won't work.


----------



## tivoROCKSme (Jun 24, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> Netgear FA120
> and you are having troubles more than likely because the USB200M is a ver 2 and won't work.


but I don't have a USB200M


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Oh I misread sorry.
PTVnet won't do wireless. and I THINK That info is in the info on ptv's website.
Go get a netgear FA120. you won't be sorry.


----------



## tivoROCKSme (Jun 24, 2003)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> You seem to be basing your entire opinion on the fact that your thread here has not been responded to. I can tell you that Lou is very busy working on the Series 1 DirecTiVo issue (wow, supporting new software, go figure). Just because a post has not been replied to doesn't mean that people are ignoring you or they "don't care." DVRp, just like this bulletin board, is a _community_ board, and anyone there is free to answer questions. I personally answer questions that I think I have a helpful answer for.


Well, you're close. It was after I posted that request that I looked around that site and saw how unhappy everyone was with the software vendor and decided my chances of getting a answer to my question was bleak. I chalked up the $20 as a loss for the universal, and bought PTVnet & instant cake for another $40. I already had my guide all printed out from here http://www.weethet.nl/english/tivo_dtv2_os6hack.php and was ready to follow the instructions. 
I tried it twice as I mentioned earlier, and both times got the same results. I guess I could pull the drive one more time and just run the PTVnet CD without running Instant Cake again. Any thoughts?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

try it can't hurt anything


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> Upon bootup in the HDVR2, I notice that the first time it gets to the acquiring information from satellite, it reboots. It only does that once and then boots up fine.


That _always_ happens when using PTVnet + InstantCake. As a matter of fact, when installing those with an HR10-250, there is actually a screen that tells you that it is going to do a reboot.



> I guess I could pull the drive one more time and just run the PTVnet CD without running Instant Cake again. Any thoughts?


As Gunny suggested, go for it. I have actually run PTVnet three times on the same installation in order to switch from USB 2.0 > USB 1.1 > USB 2.0 (I was using different ethernet adapters).


----------



## tivoROCKSme (Jun 24, 2003)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> That _always_ happens when using PTVnet + InstantCake. As a matter of fact, when installing those with an HR10-250, there is actually a screen that tells you that it is going to do a reboot.
> 
> As Gunny suggested, go for it. I have actually run PTVnet three times on the same installation in order to switch from USB 2.0 > USB 1.1 > USB 2.0 (I was using different ethernet adapters).


Thanks for the info. I'm glad to know that the re-boot I was seeing wasn't the reason for the hacks not showing up (although I haven't tested each hack yet)


----------



## BigBearf (Aug 18, 2005)

I would suggest that you use the Zipper method on your HDVR2. You can use your downloaded image and just buy the $5 boot disk. I started with a HDVR2 and have successfully upgraded that to 400 Gig Seagate and enabled HMO and MRV. 

I then upgraded 3 more SD DVR's using the same image with no difficulty. I used the FA120 wired adapter which are available refurbished from Justdeals.com for $12.95 and then moved to wireless using Microsoft MS-510 and Linksys WUSB11 version 2.6 and got rid of a lot of wires. Next I upgraded my router a WRT54GS version 4 with Thibor's HyperWRT and an Airport Express as a bridge. My goal is to have a fully G speed ultimate network using 2 or more WRT54GS and 2 Airport Expresses. 

I write this experience so that you and others know that if I can do it so can you. I have found the TCF to be extremely helpful especially Gunny and Russ


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Deleted.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Deleted.


----------



## tivoROCKSme (Jun 24, 2003)

Thanks guys! First let me say there definitely can be an issue using PTVnet & Instant Cake together. I'm sure the PTVupgrade folks will say I'm wrong and their product can't have an issue, but I'm telling you it didn't work. I tried my Netgear FA120 today and nothing. I then ran PTVnet by itself without InstantCake and PRESTO, I have TIvoWebPlus and the other hacks. I'm all happy now, and this HDVR2 CAN BE HACKED.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

glad to hear it


----------

